# Linux auf ner bestimmten Partition installen



## ElFunghi (23. März 2003)

Moin,
also ich habe auf meiner C platte windoof drauf (NTFS), ich möchte gerne auf der H platte Linux installen (Fat32) dazwischen also D,E,F und G darf Linux bei der installation nichts machen (wichtige Daten), kann man bei der installation ganz einfach einstellen auf welcher Platte installt werden soll? Und wie stelle ich nacher ein was ich booten will, win oda linux? Ich habe auch schon gehört das man mit dem Bootmanager was einstellen kann aba ka...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
thx
ElFunghi


----------



## melmager (23. März 2003)

währe schön wenn du uns noch erzählst welche linunx version du hast 

aber ja man kann linunx erzählen das er nur in eine bestimmtes laufwerk installieren soll

haste eine festplatte oder mehr ?

und der bootmanager nennt sich lilo


----------



## ElFunghi (23. März 2003)

susie 8.0*g*
Jo genau LILO ich war nimmer drauf gekommen..
habe 2 festplatten allerdings 6 Partitionen C,D,E,F,G,H auf C ist win2k auf H soll Linux


----------



## ElFunghi (23. März 2003)

Weis denn keiner was


----------



## Christian Fein (24. März 2003)

Doch wissen wir
aber wir wissen nicht
was wir dir zu H sagen sollen

Denn in Linux gibts kein A B C D E F G usw 

Also wo ist H?
Auf der 1 Platte? Welche Partion?
Die bezeichnung unter Linux lautet
z.b hda1  1 Partion auf der 1. (a) Platte
die 3. Partionion auf der 2. platte heisst demenetsprechend hdb3 

aber ich rate dir dazu die Ganze installation mit dem Handbuch in der Hand zu machen. Linux != Windows und du währst nicht der erste der "wegen nicht Manual lesen" seine Daten vermisst


----------



## ElFunghi (24. März 2003)

H ist auf der zweiten platte also müsste das dann hdb4 sein...
Noch ne Frage, ich hab mir von http://www.linuxiso.org mal suse 8.1 und 7.3 gesaugt nun wollte ich das brennen un überall steht das ich die .iso file brennen soll, tja schön toll nur gibts so ne datei da überhaupt nich, nur .bin,.cfg n paar ohne endung ich verzweifel hier noch un raff überhaupt nix mehr wollte erst mit Nero brennen doch der sültzt immer was davon das die datei nich zur größe passt ach egal...dann wollte ich mit WinOnCD brennen, toll , dafür "müsste" ich die xxx.iso datei in xxx.raw umbennen toll supa aber wie gesagt gibts keine .iso file boar *ausrast*


----------



## ElFunghi (24. März 2003)

Also irgentwie war hier früher mal mehr los oder
Sonst hat man was gepostet und innerhalb von 10min schon ne Antwort, und nun, muss man ja Tage einplanen!


----------



## melmager (24. März 2003)

also hdb4 ist es nicht 

was stimmt das es hdb ist ... smile

also kurze einweisung in partitionen 

/dev/hda = master am first ide port
/dev/hdb = slave am first ide port
/dev/hdc = master am zweiten ide port
/dev/hdd = slave am zweite ide port

die zahlen 1 bis 4 kennzeichnen eine primäre partition (windows kann nur eine primäre partition)

sprich laufwerk c ist fast immer /dev/hda1

die zahlen 5 und grösser sind dann logische laufwerke in einer erweiterten partition

bei windoof ist eine primäre partition mehr wert wie ein logisches laufwerk
bedeutet:
erst werden laufwerksbuchstaben für primäre partitionen vergeben dann für logische

wenn also 2 festplatten im system sind die jeweils 1 primäre partition und ein logisches laufwerk haben sieht es so aus

c = /dev/hda1 = erste platte primär
d = /dev/hdb1 = zweite festplatte primär
e = /dev/hda5 = erste platte 1 logische LW
f = /dev/hdb5 = zweite platte 1 logische laufwerk 

prüfungsfrage wo ist bei dir laufwerk H 

wenn nun linux auf ein laufwerk kommt verschwindet das laufwerk unter win - dein h laufwerk verschwindet also

da mein pendel in de reparatur ist kann ich dir nicht sagen was bei dir h ist 



> ich hab mir von http://www.linuxiso.org mal suse 8.1 und 7.3 gesaugt


hust ... ähh da hat der zugang aber geglüht ... währe stressfreie und preiswerter gewesen wenn du du dir linux von suse geleistet hättest


----------



## ElFunghi (24. März 2003)

Hm also *nichtdurchblick*
1Festplatte
C (primär)
D (logisch)
2Festplatte
E (primär)
F (primär)
G (primär)
H (logisch)

Also wenn ich die CD reinschmeisse erstellt der immer und immer wieder diese 3 dateien auf meiner D, da soll das aber ja nich hin, was ich auch irgentwie komishc finde er startet immer von CD ich krieg das gar nicht installiert, der erstellt seine 3 dateien ich stelle alles für die install ein aber er startet immer von CD installiern tut der gar nix!?!?!?

EDIT:


> hust ... ähh da hat der zugang aber geglüht ... währe stressfreie und preiswerter gewesen wenn du du dir linux von suse geleistet hättest



naja da hätte ich ja warten müssen, 4h und da hatte ich beide Versionen und wenn mans laufen lässt wenn man in der Schule ist tuts auch gar nich weh


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ElFunghi _
> *Überall steht das ich die .iso file brennen soll, tja schön toll nur gibts so ne datei da überhaupt nich, nur .bin,.cfg n paar ohne endung ich verzweifel hier noch un raff überhaupt nix mehr wollte erst mit Nero brennen doch der sültzt immer was davon das die datei nich zur größe passt ach egal...dann wollte ich mit WinOnCD brennen, toll , dafür "müsste" ich die xxx.iso datei in xxx.raw umbennen toll supa aber wie gesagt gibts keine .iso file boar *ausrast* *



Also, am besten nimmst du das Brennprogi CDRWin. Dann nimmst du die .bin Datei (ist ähnlich zu .iso) um das image zu brennen.

.cfg sollte aber von Nero oder WinOnCD erkannt werden, da es eine "Anweisung" für das Progi ist was und wie es das Image brennen muss.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ElFunghi _
> *Also irgentwie war hier früher mal mehr los oder
> Sonst hat man was gepostet und innerhalb von 10min schon ne Antwort, und nun, muss man ja Tage einplanen! *



Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ElFunghi _
> *
> Also wenn ich die CD reinschmeisse erstellt der immer und immer wieder diese 3 dateien auf meiner D, da soll das aber ja nich hin, was ich auch irgentwie komishc finde er startet immer von CD ich krieg das gar nicht installiert, der erstellt seine 3 dateien ich stelle alles für die install ein aber er startet immer von CD installiern tut der gar nix!?!?!?
> *



rolf, das ist die Live CD oder wie Suse das nennt. Ist so ähnlich wie knoppix ;-)


----------



## ElFunghi (25. März 2003)

hm *lol*
und wie krieg ich das installiert?
Oder iss das einfach die falsche CD, ich hab hier ja noch 2 Versionen aber ich kriegse nich gebrannt altes problem...hab ich oben ja schon beschrieben bekomme die ISO nicht gebrannt weils keine .iso datei gibt..!


----------



## Budda (15. Juni 2003)

Hi ...
ich bin nicht ganz durgestiegen was du nun hast ... eine .ISO oder eine .BIN ... aber ich bin eigentlich immer besser gefahren, wenn ich die Images entpackt habe und sie dann "neu" gebrannt habe.

Zu dem Linux: Wenn das diese LiveCD ist, wie Chris sagt, die sich Knoppix ähnelt, dann kann man das nicht wirklich installieren! Knoppix ist eine BootCD und kein komplettes OS. Man kann allerdings den kompletten CD-Inhalt auf eine Pastition kopieren und dann beim Rechnerstart zwischen den beiden "OSs" auswählen ...

ciao


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juni 2003)

ELFunghi kauf dir am besten eine Suse Box.

Grund ist:
Es ist eine Installationsanleitung dabei 
ohne gehts einfach nicht


----------



## JohannesR (15. Juni 2003)

Oder benutz einfach knoppix, dann sind deine Daten sicher


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Juni 2003)

wenn er das jetzt noch nicht installiert hat ... isses eh zwecklos


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. Juni 2003)

Die Live CD's von SuSE kann man nicht installieren. Die sind so mehr oder weniger als "Testzweck" gedacht.

Wenn du schon aus dem Netz saugen willst würde ich dir die RedHat Distri empfehlen. Ist auch leicht zu bedienen, schnell einzurichten und du kannst sie im Gegensatz zu SuSE komplett downloaden.

Wenn du doch bei SuSE bleiben willst, dann organisier dir die FTP Installations CD. Mit der kannst du starten, Netzwerk einrichten und dann von einem FTP die komplette Distribution installieren.
Man bedenke aber:
Sehr, sehr, sehr viele Pakete, sehr viel zum downloaden = sehr lange Installation (bei mir waren es mit DSL, komplett knapp 16h!)


----------

